# Is the carbon canister REALLY important?



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

When my dad and I were replacing the water/vacuum hoses, valve cover and intake manifold gaskets on our 89 GXE, the top vacuum connectors of the carbon canister broke off so it's not connected to the engine, so my dad plugged the hoses that would go to the canister. I have been running the car like that for a month and had no noticeable problems. Even though it's not connected, is the carbon canister important on a certain job that I should be concerned about?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Emissions.


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

How so? I won't be able to pass smog test, etc?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's there to keep unburnt fuel vapors from venting into the air. it recirculates them back into the fuel system.
yes you _may_ be able to pass emissions without it, but if all you did was break the nipples, just epoxy them back on.


----------



## 123 (Oct 31, 2006)

yeah, it's not a huge deal to you maybe, but it's also not a big deal to fix it, and it is doing people a favor if you keep using it.


----------



## jbbons25 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will try to get it fixed next week since I will have a week break from my classes.


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Eeeek!!

Dont by-pass it, or remove it!!!
keep it in working place.
I had the wise assed idea to remove pipes etc from parts that didn't look too important........
Went for a cruise, and man,,,,,,, the fumes in the car!!!

We floated home that day!!!


----------

